# 350 TOS E Aftermarket Thread



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This thread is intended as an announcement thread for any products not produced by Round Two for the 'Grey Lady'.


So along those lines a request: 

Someone get to work on additional Type 7 shuttles for the Hangar Bay with decal markings!

Jamie at Round 2 said any extra vehicles will have to be handled by aftermarket, unlike the 350 Refit ,
additional vehicles were overlooked in all the exitement. They were missed for the parts pack as well.
The shuttle parts are located on different sprues in the main kit , effectively making the parts unavalable through Customer Service as spare parts, so forget that idea if any of you are thinking of trying to order them. The Constitution class starship carried three shuttles aboard as their normal allotment. With the Bay being shortened for the kit ,extras may crowd the Bay, but even a second shuttle would be welcomed.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

As I stated in another thread, I would love to see a real brass version of the deflector dish.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

*painting templates*

I plan on releasing a set of painting masks for:

the hull sections of the saucer (as defined by the gridlines)
the windows
The rust ring
The gray shapes on the underside of the nacelles

anything else you'd like to see?

Lou
Aztek Dummy


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I plan on releasing a set of painting masks for:
> 
> the hull sections of the saucer (as defined by the gridlines)
> the windows
> ...


The masks for the windows alone will be invaluable!
I was hoping you would announce this!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I plan on releasing a set of painting masks for:
> 
> the hull sections of the saucer (as defined by the gridlines)
> the windows
> ...


Painting masks for the saucer...as in aztec?

I'd go in for a complete aztec set.

Agreed, the window masks are a goodie.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

liskorea317 said:


> The masks for the windows alone will be invaluable!
> I was hoping you would announce this!


I would buy a set for those alone.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Here's a wild idea: Alternate port side bits, enabling one to build a truly "studio accurate" model.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Captain April said:


> Here's a wild idea: Alternate port side bits, enabling one to build a truly "studio accurate" model.


A tube of putty and some thin strips of duct tape?


----------



## scotthm (Apr 6, 2007)

How about a high quality dry transfer decal set?

---------------


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I was thinking of offering full color vinyl markings, but at this scale, they'd be too thick


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I was thinking of offering full color vinyl markings, but at this scale, they'd be too thick


How about painting masks for the markings? (The major ones, of course, not the numbers on the secondary hull and other midgy ones.)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Tiny rooms?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> A tube of putty and some thin strips of duct tape?


The left half of the neck with no windows at all, left half of the secondary hull with no windows and no boxlike structure at the deflector housing, left half of the starboard nacelle with no trench, little extension cords coming out of the nacelles and secondary hull, that sort of thing.


----------



## ffejG (Aug 27, 2008)

Captain April said:


> The left half of the neck with no windows at all, left half of the secondary hull with no windows and no boxlike structure at the deflector housing, left half of the starboard nacelle with no trench, little extension cords coming out of the nacelles and secondary hull, that sort of thing.


Don't forget the filming stand with pan/tilt mount and a roll blue backdrop. Maybe even a scale clapper board.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

ffejG said:


> Don't forget the filming stand with pan/tilt mount and a roll blue backdrop. Maybe even a scale clapper board.


Someone is probably going to do that, It would be cool to see.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

ffejG said:


> Don't forget the filming stand with pan/tilt mount and a roll blue backdrop. Maybe even a scale clapper board.


... and a scale crew member. Hmm ... 1/12, is it? No, wait ... 1/4?!? never mind.


----------



## Mark Dorais (May 25, 2006)

It seems to me that the clear dome on top of the bridge was somewhat taller in some shots. So mabey an alternate bridge dome?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I'll be needing a set of the window masks for sure. Please keep us posted as to when this will be avaialable. I'll need a set imediatley!
Lou- Anyway to put me down for one set as it will be an essential purchase? I'd hate to have to wait for a second run.
James Webb


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

I will be producing a alternate resin replacement stand and the Constellation Doomsday conversion kit.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here are a few more aftermarket products that I think might be useful to modelers:

1 - An alpha-numeric decal set which includes lots of NCC and a set of NX prefixes. All in the correct fonts (series font with alternate pilot characters) in scale point sizes that match the kit decals. This would be different than the additional registries decal set offered by Round 2, in that the majority of the decals would be just numbers and letters, rather than names.

2 - A second optional decal set would be the Franz Joseph Tech Manual ship names and registries, with a choice of either the 'block' style font of the original series or the Microgramma Bold Extended as in the manual.

3 - Photo-etched stainless steel engine grilles as an alternate or replacement for the photo etch brass - removing the need to paint the brass with a natural metal-looking paint.

4 - Navigation lights-only circuit board with LEDs that have selectable on-off rates to satisfy an individual modeler's taste: 
Rate 1: 1/2 second "on", 1-1/2 seconds "off".
Rate 2: 1 second "on", 1 second "off".
Rate 3: 1-1/2 seconds "on", 1/2 second "off". (my preferred rate)


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

A TAS aqua shuttle?

Were there any other shuttles?

1:350 scale nomad.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about a 1:1 scale hand gripping the primary hull?


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*Update sets*



sg-99 said:


> I will be producing a alternate resin replacement stand and the Constellation Doomsday conversion kit.


Put me down for those!


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*I'll take those as well*



Lou Dalmaso said:


> I plan on releasing a set of painting masks for:
> 
> the hull sections of the saucer (as defined by the gridlines)
> the windows
> ...


Put me in for those! Can we pre-order?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ditto on the window masks


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Maybe a nicer replacement for the base? The rod is fine and I like that the stand is plain and won't detract from the ship. It just doesn't say "showpiece".


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

How about a nautical-style base? Wood with two turned brass supports?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

On the TMP 1/350 Enterprise there are several places on both the Primary and Secondary hulls where you can find Phaser Emitters. Now I don't expect to have as many on the TOS but I find it impossible that there is only one front facing Phaser Bank & Photon Torpedo Launcher on a ship that big. Granted they would not be on display until they are "energized" so I don't want to drill any more holes into the hull but I would like to have some indication on where they might be located. Could someone come up with a set of decals to indicate where the these access ports are located.


----------



## Warped9 (Sep 12, 2003)

One thing this model does offer is the opportunity for some really cool f/x shots and sequences. With a well built model it could be amazing.

On the aftermarket and kit bash side, well, although I'd really have to think about it I wouldn't mind trying my hand at making a nice and well thought out destroyer class version. So unless you modify the parts then some aftermarket pieces would be a good start.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

On the more ludicrous side, howzagbout a properly resized version of that AMT cradle stand?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I HATE that stand! :lol:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain April said:


> On the more ludicrous side, howzagbout a properly resized version of that AMT cradle stand?


Is that the one with the triangular base?


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Trek Ace - the board I'm working on has a momentary button to toggle between the 3 nav blink rates you mention:






I've been working on turning the schematic into a board layout but its slow going. Also, I'm unsure if I'm going to produce this other than for myself and a few friends. However, the nav circuit can be a separate module. I use PIC microcontollers for everything now with my own custom code.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Actually, the triangular base, i.e., the one that came with the first issue, was pretty damn nice.

No, I'm talking about the three-piece spindly cradle set up that sent many an ill-fated 18" tumbling to a Humpty Dumpty type fate.


----------



## eagledocf15 (Nov 4, 2008)

*ordering yet?*



RossW said:


> Trek Ace - the board I'm working on has a momentary button to toggle between the 3 nav blink rates you mention:
> I've been working on turning the schematic into a board layout but its slow going. Also, I'm unsure if I'm going to produce this other than for myself and a few friends. However, the nav circuit can be a separate module. I use PIC microcontollers for everything now with my own custom code.


Sounds great. Can we order these?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

John P said:


> I HATE that stand! :lol:


Same here! Always have! What a ridiculous excuse for a stand. Looks like it was _designed _to cause the model to fall and break off a nacelle.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

eagledocf15 said:


> Sounds great. Can we order these?


Or better yet, a step by step on you tube explaining the wiring in detail for the nav lights? It would be VERY much appreciated for those of here looking to do their own lighting.
Best,
JW


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

A circuit diagram wouldn't help, I'm afraid. I'm not using a 555 timer but rather a programmable PIC microcontroller loaded with my custom code.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain April said:


> No, I'm talking about the three-piece spindly cradle set up that sent many an ill-fated 18" tumbling to a Humpty Dumpty type fate.


This thing?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mattalki/6974989037/

You guys are right -- it looks nasty.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

It was a method of planned obsolescence, same reason we don't have commonplace stainless steel or plastic bodies on cars: we will always need to eventually buy another.

The ultimate combo was that stand plus the wedge-through the-hole-in-the-superflimsy-tab nacelle pylons. Just add cat or toddler.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

RossW, nice job on your circuit. What I like best about it is the ability to switch between navigation light flash rates. Strobe lights- those are an option to use, correct? There were no strobes on the TOS Enterprise otherwise, but that would be a neat idea anyway. 

Engines: Looks pretty good, although IMHO, too many yellows, as I don't recall seeing that many yellow lights in the original FX shots. I've taken to accept that the way you have the fans turning is the way that they ought to be, but of course is good that simply by switching wires, you can have the engines running the way you want them to.

Good work!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

SteveR said:


> Is that the one with the triangular base?


The "sawhorse" stand that was impossible to properly display the model on without gluing it to the stand.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Neither stand worked all that well, but the triangular one worked better for the Leif Ericson and the Klingon D-7.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

Warpcore Breach - what I call strobes are the flashing lights on the side of the secondary hull behind the nacelle pylons. They flash more like a strobe than the running lights, so they get their own flashing circuit.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

RossW said:


> Warpcore Breach - what I call strobes are the flashing lights on the side of the secondary hull behind the nacelle pylons. They flash more like a strobe than the running lights, so they get their own flashing circuit.


Ohhhhh...... the supposed 'Ion pod' locations?? I forgot those flashed. In fact, I forgot they were even there...!

Very good. That's cool.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

RossW,

I am very impressed by your electronic wizardry in coming up with an alternate to the Round 2 light kit. In particular, the adjustable timing of the navigation running lights.

Would it also be possible to come out with a version that is just the navigation lights control circuit for those who would be building the pilot version of the ship that would not have the engine dome effects or flashing beacons?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Fun thread topic. Some really great ideas here.

Just want to second (or third, or fourth) the call-out for a set of quality dry-transfer hull markings. 

For all the talk of gridlines (etc.), the extent to which the external markings meld convincingly and seamlessly with the hull will be a key factor in determining which Enterprise models end up looking like toys, and which end up looking like miniaturized versions of a "real" starship. Dry-transfers would go a long way towards helping modelers accomplish the latter.



Opus Penguin said:


> I would love to see a real brass version of the deflector dish.


Me too!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Dry transfers? Hear, hear! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

Re dry transfers, I would love this too, so much so that I looked into it finding print/litho companies who still make them. The quality is very high as they are so thin. I can certainly draw up the illustrator files needed, and with the accuracy needed. But the big problem is cost. Three spot colours, or more for the sec hull, are needed which multiplies the cost right up to about that of the kit itself!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Chris Pike said:


> Re dry transfers, I would love this too, so much so that I looked into it finding print/litho companies who still make them. The quality is very high as they are so thin. I can certainly draw up the illustrator files needed, and with the accuracy needed. But the big problem is cost. Three spot colours, or more for the sec hull, are needed which multiplies the cost right up to about that of the kit itself!


But cost is relative, considering that if someone has the goal of a really fine replica and has already spent on the kit, the factory options, and many hours of craftsmanship, what may at first seem like big bucks can become far more valid and a whole lot smaller!

But of course, you need the bucks...

Back when, I was considering this path for the 1/350 refit. That model, with the various pearls and sheens all over really needs it to sell the illusion.


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

With the very high quality of this kit, it is very tempting to do and I'm not ruling it out.... maybe at least start the illustrator work...


----------



## drewid142 (Apr 23, 2004)

wouldn't aztek dummy vinyle templates of the parts you might do dry transfers of allow you to go over them and do some dull coat, gloss coat, tricks to bring about similar effect for much less money?

all your base coat work... then apply the decals... then do whatever work, careful not to damage decals, of course... perhaps future... then templates and go over last pass doing verying levels of dull coat to make the surface effects?

I suspect giant dry transfers of the NCC-1701, for instance... would stand out a bit over the overall finish... and would need to be overcoated a bit to blend them in... but aren't dry transfers a little... or a lot, more delicate than regular decals properly sealed?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Single-color, black hull lettering would make for a less expensive dry transfer decal sheet. The banners and colored panels could remain as wet-transfer decals, since the film can be trimmed fairly close to the edge. But, the black lettering is another matter, where the dry-transfer would be superior.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

My personal experience with dry transfer, while limited, is that they are very delicate to apply and there's no chance of repositioning. That might work with small insignia, but the stripes would be a challenge, not to mention if there's any kind of surface detail it would have to conform to.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

On the Classic E, I think all of the areas that receive markings are pretty much plain surfaces, with some curvature.

Common retail dry transfers could be removed with a bit of tape stuck over them, so there's a way out in case of errors. To repair, you'd need another transfer OR (good idea?) on the sheet have patches of each color in a few shapes and sizes that could be cut out and used as patches. This might actually help sell the look with a little variation in the surface. If you look at some screen grabs of the Refit in the dry dock flyaround (or is it in that shot that closes in tight on the bridge at the end...?), you can see something like that in the upper saucer registry markings. I like it! It looks more real than a perfect patch of uniform stuff. Looks real-world.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Anyone who remembers that first release of the TMP refit should well remember the problems with dry transfers.


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

One way to overcome application errors is to have a couple of extra dupes of each graphic as that would not affect cost if it all fits on an a4 and only use the black layer


----------



## Chris Pike (Jul 23, 2005)

Sorry for double post error It could be that to get around the problem of application errors would be to have a couple or more dupes of each graphic on each A4 sheet. No extra cost assuming using the black content layer only and it does all fit on A4


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm looking into whether it is practical to provide true painting masks for at least the lettering. the pennants and such could be handled by the decals, but trimming out the letters from the backing to avoid silvering of the decal carrier film (especially in the "inside" of the letters - 0,R,P) is a huge pain


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> I'm looking into whether it is practical to provide true painting masks for at least the lettering. the pennants and such could be handled by the decals, but trimming out the letters from the backing to avoid silvering of the decal carrier film (especially in the "inside" of the letters - 0,R,P) is a huge pain


Lou, the window masks would cover all the little holes and clear areas for painting?


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Captain April said:


> Anyone who remembers that first release of the TMP refit should well remember the problems with dry transfers.


Like anything else, there are good dry transfers and bad dry transfers. The transfers that came with the TMP refit were godawful transfers.

Yes, quality DTs can be expensive, and yes they can be tricky to apply (although no more so than decals IMO). In my opinion the final results are worth the extra effort and expense (especially for this particular subject). 

Naturally I don't expect everyone to share my views, but for those of us who appreciate the extra degree of crispness and vibrancy DTs can provide it would be a nice aftermarket option -- even if we're only talking the letterforms and numerals.

Someone should ask Jim Key where he gets his DTs made, because the ones included with his Master Replicas Klingon D-7 were amazing.


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> Lou, the window masks would cover all the little holes and clear areas for painting?


Yes. Thats the plan. A mask for every clear part


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Yes. Thats the plan. A mask for every clear part


This is exactly what I'm looking for. Day 1 purchase for me. Thanks Lou. This product, along with the lighting kit (mostly for the spinning nacell fans) will be the most important aftermarket purchase for me and I imagine many others. Hope you are prepared to sell a ton of these- Read:MAKE PLENTY!:thumbsup:
You rule!:thumbsup:


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Yes. Thats the plan. A mask for every clear part


cool how close to the kit release before we see the masks?


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

A few thoughts for accessories:


* Supplemental decal for the first pilot bridge's red pinstripe (missing from the stock kit's sheet)

* Alternate Bridge main viewscreen decals (_Botany Bay_! Doomsday Machine! _Constellation_! Space Amoeba! So many possibilities!).

* Shuttlecraft front window decals to simulate an interior view (Kirk, Spock, and McCoy! Decker! The cast of "The Galileo Seven"!).

* Decals/paint masks for the non-lit windows. No doubt hardcore modelers will want to fill those windows and use paint/decals to simulate them, as on the 11-footer, since those windows were never cut into the model.

* Second pilot light kit, with blinkers, windows, and the little-known _*blinking windows*_.

* I/350 female crew figures!

* 1/350 Nomad!




And wouldn't it be nice for everyone to work together on some sort of *ultimate* guidebook for the model, with tons of tips, tricks, and trivia, as well as covering ALL of the variants of the ship (from first pilot through Remastered CG model--and beyond) in ridiculous detail?

I've made an attempt to cover the variants in my blog, although visuals would be nice. And I don't think I've ever seen anyone try to catalogue as many of the weathering streaks and patterns as possible (aside from the upper saucer, which has been well-documented).


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> cool how close to the kit release before we see the masks?


I have to get my grubby mitts on one first.

I'm in the 1701 club, so at least it won't be as long as if I had to wait for general release. then I'll try to take some time off from work so i can concentrate on it full time

short answer... ASAP


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Round 2 should provide Lou with a kit prior to general release, and certainly prior to the 1701 Club members' receiving of the kit. I can imagine that his paint masks would be in immediate demand upon release of the kit (I will certainly want them - they're the best).


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

....a 1/350 scale NOMAD? That would be rediculously tiny and not worth the effort in my opinion. But Hey, what do I know? :wave:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> ....a 1/350 scale NOMAD? That would be rediculously tiny and not worth the effort in my opinion. But Hey, what do I know? :wave:


I think he was joking!  Then again, I could be wrong!


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

Dr. Brad said:


> I think he was joking!  Then again, I could be wrong!


Yeah, it was a joke.


I think.


----------



## GKvfx (May 30, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> ......Yes, quality DTs can be expensive, and yes they can be tricky to apply (although no more so than decals IMO). In my opinion the final results are worth the extra effort and expense (especially for this particular subject).......



Yeah, it's the clear coat that is the real bitch...... 

Gene


----------



## Shizman (Nov 21, 2008)

Carson Dyle said:


> Someone should ask Jim Key where he gets his DTs made, because the ones included with his Master Replicas Klingon D-7 were amazing.


From here: http://www.allout-graphics.com/


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> ....a 1/350 scale NOMAD? That would be rediculously tiny and not worth the effort in my opinion. But Hey, what do I know? :wave:


Non sequitur. Your facts are uncoordinated

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gregatron said:


> * I/350 female crew figures!


Already done! "Rotoscoped" from screen captures.



Gregatron said:


> * 1/350 Nomad!


Guess I wasn't as done as I thought I was ... time to revise the artwork! :wave:

BTW - I've added the instructions to the PE set's product page so you can see what goes where and why: http://www.paragrafix.biz/product_detail.asp?PPartNum=PGX165


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Someone might want to cast up Capt. Christopher's F-104 Starfighter to put in the hangar bay.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Except I thought it was destroyed by the tractor beam?


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Opus Penguin said:


> Except I thought it was destroyed by the tractor beam?


On the first time through, it was. Later on, when they were "rewinding", Kirk had him put back in the cockpit and Christopher returned to base. He even said as much on the comm traffic.


----------



## Gregatron (Mar 29, 2008)

* Balok's space buoy cube and pilot vessel!

* S.S. _Valiant_ recorder-marker!

* Melkotian buoy!

* Tholian web-spinners!


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

don't forget...

SPACE LINCOLN!!!!!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Gregatron said:


> A few thoughts for accessories:
> * ...
> * 1/350 Nomad!


How's this?  (I included 3 'cuz it's so tiny I figure there's a good possibility of at least one being eaten by the carpet monster.)


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> How's this?  (I included 3 'cuz it's so tiny I figure there's a good possibility of at least one being eaten by the carpet monster.)



Paul,
If you make it 4 sided, you can fold it into a 3-d shape

jus sayin'


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Heck, if you're gonna do that might as well add a Valiant Disaster Recorder:

http://en.memory-alpha.org/wiki/SS_Valiant


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

WarpCore Breach said:


> On the first time through, it was. Later on, when they were "rewinding", Kirk had him put back in the cockpit and Christopher returned to base. He even said as much on the comm traffic.


He was beamed into himself in the cockpit while in flight - the F-104 was never in the hangar bay.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Carson Dyle said:


> Fun thread topic. Some really great ideas here.
> 
> Just want to second (or third, or fourth) the call-out for a set of quality dry-transfer hull markings.
> 
> For all the talk of gridlines (etc.), the extent to which the external markings meld convincingly and seamlessly with the hull will be a key factor in determining which Enterprise models end up looking like toys, and which end up looking like miniaturized versions of a "real" starship. Dry-transfers would go a long way towards helping modelers accomplish the latter.


I think I even still have my Letraset burnisher from art school!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> Paul,
> If you make it 4 sided, you can fold it into a 3-d shape
> 
> jus sayin'


I thought about that, but ... it's just WAY too small. The entire piece is only about 0.025" wide by less than 1/8" tall. (Besides, if it were folded it would have 4 heads.)


----------



## idman (Apr 11, 2004)

I hope someone will make an f-104..or i'm gonna start looking for some Gamera model kits


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Too bad it wasn't a Navy jet in that episode. Then you'd could just raid a 1/350 carrier kit for the plane in question.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Captain April said:


> Too bad it wasn't a Navy jet in that episode. Then you'd could just raid a 1/350 carrier kit for the plane in question.


That would be easy to 3D print for a master, right? There must be a few 3D models of the F-104 floating around.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

It should not be to hard to scratch one, it's just a collection of basic shape's.

1.9 in long .75 in wingspan


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Isn't it amazing that a new kit that is so big allows adding so many ultra-tiny details?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not a difficult shape at all.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

zysurge said:


> He was beamed into himself in the cockpit while in flight - the F-104 was never in the hangar bay.


Didn't they change that for the new HD versions? 

http://johneaves.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/desktops_art_biac.jpeg


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

No, they just show more footage of the plane in flight.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

How bout some 1/350 tribbles!


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Leave the clear dome off the bridge for a couple of days and the little dust nubbins will fit the bill.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Didn't they change that for the new HD versions?
> 
> http://johneaves.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/desktops_art_biac.jpeg


No, that's Deg letting his imagination running wild and John Eaves showing his appreciation by sharing the pic on his website. Nothing like that happens in the episode, either original or remastered.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is an enhanced and enlarged screen capture of Capt. John Christopher's plane used in the episode. The aircraft is from the 319th Fighter Intercept Squadron of the Florida Air National Guard based at Homestead AFB. This was the only Air Force Squadron still flying the F-104A in 1968 -69. The Aircraft is #70914 , Squadron markings FG-914.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The shots of the F-104s taxiing from the beginning of the episode were shot at George AFB in Victorville, CA. The shots of the fighter scramble were stock from the 1963 Rock Hudson film, _A Gathering of Eagles_. Captain Christopher's Starfighter, 70914, was sadly lost after suffering an engine failure over Thailand in January 1967, a little over a week before the episode aired.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> Captain Christopher's Starfighter, 70914, was sadly lost after suffering an engine failure over Thailand in January 1967, a little over a week before the episode aired.


That doesn't count. That was an alternate timeline from _Star Trek's_.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Ductapeforever said:


> Someone might want to cast up Capt. Christopher's F-104 Starfighter to put in the hangar bay.


You mean this one?


Bawaaaahhhaahahaaahaaa.



Sorry guys, but since I was part of the project, I won't be casting this up.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

ClubTepes said:


> You mean this one?
> 
> 
> Bawaaaahhhaahahaaahaaa.
> ...




Careful Mike, or you'll loose your cafeteria privileges !


----------

